# WDVD-TV #1: Desperate Housewives / Grey?s Anatomy



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Jeffrey initiates a new feature to the show; a weekly report on the best TVonDVD box sets in stores. For the maiden voyage, he takes a look at the latest seasonal collections for the _ABC_ hits *Desperate Housewives* and *Grey’s Anatomy*. What do The Complete Second Season’s offer on DVD? Tune in and find out!
Technorati Tags: ABC, Desperate Housewives, DVD, DVD Review, Greys Anatomy, Podcast, TVonDVDCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------



## adk6artest (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks buddy for the informative post. I am very much crazy about tv shows. An always watch my favorite shows on otavo.tv.


----------



## asilvax7 (Jul 6, 2011)

These two of them are very unique tv shows and mine favorite too. I used to watch these series online on Otavo.tv...


----------

